# Upgrading Lathe with 5/8" Leadscrew to 3/4" Leadscrew to Gain Power Crossfeed



## Mondo (May 5, 2014)

My 1934-35 version of the Craftsman 12 x 24 lathe was originally equipped with a carriage assembly made from a single 
piece casting and a 5/8" leadscrew without power cross feed.  Only a few months agter acquiring this lathe I set 
about upgrading to add the power cross feed.   Studying parts diagrams of various models I quickly learned that 
except for the Commercial versions that have a 1/2" thick ways the two-piece carriage assembly of later models will 
fit nicely, so will a 3/4" leadscrew.  I only needed to find the parts and put 'em on!

But for the leadscrew I wanted to get one that wasn't well worn in the area near the headstock, as most used 
leadscrews are.  So I bought one from a longer, 36" lathe (54" bed) and shortened it.  This required I turn down the 
diameter to 5/8 and mill a 3/16 wide slot along about 2-3" of the drive end to fit the drive stub.

To support the larger diameter leadscrew at the right end I needed to replace the bearing.  Being cheap instead of 
buying one I made one from a piece of flat stock, a short stub of round bar, a steel sleeve and two flanged oilite 
bronze bushings, adding a shaft collar to take up the extra space at the end.

Attached are photographs of this project.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice job!
MS


----------



## Randall Marx (Aug 3, 2016)

Very nice! I've been considering doing this to my Craftsman 12x36 as well. You answered some of my questions about doing this, like whether the leadscrew runs in the same location or not. Apparently it does.
Thank you for sharing this with all of us!

Randall


----------

